# San Andres / Kolumbien



## Kai / Hannover (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kollegen, 

ich werde meinen diesjährigen Sommerurlaub (Ende Juli - Anfang August) auf der -soweit ich das überblicken kann- in Europa als Reiseziel noch relativ unbekannten, zu Kolumbien gehörenden Karibikinsel San Andres verbringen. www.sanandres.de 

Infos zu eventuellen fischereilichen Möglichkeiten konnte ich im web trotz einiger Mühen bislang leider nicht finden. War vielleicht jemand von Euch schon auf dieser Insel und hat dort gefischt? Ich bin für jede weiterführende Information danbar! 

TL und schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus! 

Kai


----------



## floxfisch (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

Also ich war zwar schon mal da, aber gefischt habe ich nicht. Dafür aber einige Male geschnorchelt. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich ausser Rochen nichts wirklich interessantes gesehen habe. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich immer nur in der Umgebung von Jhonny Key (kleine vorgelagerte Insel die mit Boattaxis zu erreichen ist) geschnorchelt habe. Da es schon einige Jahre her ist kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich entsinnen ob es dort Angeltouren per Boot gab, wir haben einige Bootsausflüge gemacht aber wrklich Fisch oder auch Angler habe ich nicht gesehen.
Anders hingegen ist es auf der etwas weiter entfernten Insel Provedencia, da dort eher weniger Touris unterwegs sind, konnte man sogar in Strandnähe einige Fische entdecken. Kinder haben da am Strand imme wieder kleine Haie gefangen. Die Insel kann man mit kleinen Fliegern von SanAndres aus erreichen, allerdings sollte man auch Flugfest sein und sich durch klapprige Flugzeuge nicht beeindrucken lassen (bei uns fiel als erstes die Cockpit Tür raus als wir starteten)....:q Ach ja und schöne Grasspiste auf Provedencia :m

Wie gesagt zum Fischen kann ich da leider nicht so viel sagen, aber ansonsten gute Wahl des Reiseziels, man sollte zwar nicht mit den besten und saubersten Hotels rechnen, aber alles in allem doch eine Reise wert. Und die lecker CocoLoco Drinks direkt aus der Nuss sind auch nicht zu verachten....Prost.

Also viel Spaß und erzähl mal ob du was erwischt hast wenn du wieder im Lande bist.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Kai / Hannover (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

...war 2007 für fast 4 Wochen auf der Insel...
...habe auch einen Bericht hier geschrieben, einfach mal die Suche bemühen...
...ist ganz nett dort, auch zum Angeln...
...reine BigGameboote gibt es da nicht, mußt schon im Club Nautico versuchen jemanden zu finden der das passende Boot hat...
...wird  aber ein schöner Urlaub werden...
...will nächstes Jahr wieder hin...
...und einen Tauchschein dort machen ist Pflicht...
...gibt keine schönere Tauchregion auf der Welt ausser vll. die Phillipinen...


----------



## bacalao (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

hola a los amigos que quieren pescar en san andres yo les puedo dar toda la informacon que necesiten pueden pescar wahoo atunes pargo rojo y pargo caballo, chernas y meros


----------



## bacalao (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

hallo kai
ich habe meine ganze leben in kolumbien ich wohne in lübeck aber ich kene perfect san andres und providencia in san andres du braucht ein boot und fahren nach cayo bolivar und angeln wahoo könig makarele mahi mahi und tuna fisch mit schleppen und angeln mit anker red snaper,cherna,mero und ferde snaper tiefes wasser 120mts bis 200
in providencia du fracks who sind die profi angler (donde estan los pescadores profecionales) UND DU SCHPREHEN MIT DIESE LOITE der tag für angeln ist nich toier ich denkemaximal 100 EURO ICH HABE MEINE GANZE LEBEN GEANGELT IN DER CARIBICHE MEER wann du bracht mehr information meine email ist heinzcohn@hotmail.com


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

...ja cayo bolivar ist schon coll gewesen...
...frag mal Werner den Tauchlehrer, super cooler Typ, den kann dir bestimmt ein Boot organisieren...
...aber was bacalao schon sagt, wenn dann lohnt es sich nur rund um Cayo bolivar, ein Aussenposten des Militärs...
...kannst das auch mit deiner Frau zusammen machen und auf der Insel grillen und übernachten...
...wir haben tagsüber geangelt und morgens und abends getaucht...


----------



## floxfisch (18. August 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

Hallo Kai,
und schon wieder zurück von der Insel?
Wenn ja gib doch mal ne kleine Meldung ob du überhaupt angeln warst und noch wichtiger ob du was gefangen hast.:m

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Booz3NW (30. September 2009)

*AW: San Andres / Kolumbien*

Hallo Leute !
Bootfischen in der Südamerikanischen Region ist ja bekannt - schleppen , schleppen, schleppen !
Ich fahre in einer Woche nach Panama - danach wieder nach Costa Rica und habe dort leider nicht jeden Tag ein Boot zu bekommen. Da das Haus direkt am Meer liegt ( Pazifik Seite) und ich theoretisch direkt vorm Haus Brandungsangeln machen könnte, wäre ich für ein paar Vorschläge sehr dankbar. Die eine Idee ist Muschelfleisch oder Calmar auf einen Haken zu fixieren und in einer kleinen Form mit Wasser einzufrieren. Somit habe ich Wurfgewicht und der Köder geht nicht hops. Aber theoretisch müsste ich ja noch ein Antitangle mit Gewicht einbauen. Hat jemand soetwas schon gemacht ? 
LG BoozE


----------

